# Bye Brute, Hello Outty



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

Decided to step up and see what all the fuss is about, and all I can say is wow. Bought a Silver/Black 2011 Outlander 800 XT-P and I'm very impressed. Power steering is awesome, power is incredible, what a machine.
Now I already have an axle off changing a OEM crap boot. lol But very satisfied anybody thinking about trying out a Can Am do it!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

My next bike will definitely be a Can Am. Nice upgrade!


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Musclemckeester said:


> My next bike will definitely be a Can Am. Nice upgrade!


x2
:agreed:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Although I have my mind set on a new 1000 XTP, my dealer...whome I worked for many years ago..has a left over 2011 XXc I might get for about 9500.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Same here... I want a can am so bad..! Hah I guess I'm stuck with the ole popo


----------



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

Thing feels right. In the water it feels so much more balanced than the Brute. In the mud holes it seems to get better traction, I had like 3" more ground clearance on my Brute and this thing still feels like it gets better traction. 
Not tryin to bash Brutes they are still bad *** machines, I liked my 750 but this Can Am is a beast.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Congrats on the new ride, and welcome to "The Dark Side!":flames:*


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *Congrats on the new ride, and welcome to "The Dark Side!":flames:*


 
X2!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Can Am FTW!!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the "Dark Side" hehe


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks sick! My buddy and I both bought can ams at the same time me a 13 xmr 1000 him a gade 1000 and mine was in the shop every other day for air suspension problems clutch sheave problems power steering issues etc. his never! and he beats the dog **** out of it I just got a lemon and it turned me off can am but I am wanting a gade so bad LOL I wish they would do a black and silver one like your outty that thing looks great!


----------



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

It happens in every brand, sometimes you get the lemon. Gades throw serious mud, you and everybody around you get covered in mud, no fenders. Don't think i'd like owning one, not talking bad about them they are good bikes just rather have more fenders.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

This is my bud Aaron after like 5 mins into our ride LOL


----------



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

LOL I rest my case.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I can vouch for that...MAN does a gade ever get you dirty!


----------

